# Saw an A5 on the road this morning



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> Those Audi's really look nice:thumbup:


+1000. Too bad it's an Audi. I take that back. If their resale value holds you'll be able to pick one up for $50 in 6 months.


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

teh_jev said:


> +1000. Too bad it's an Audi. I take that back. If their resale value holds you'll be able to pick one up for $50 in 6 months.


I know the older Audis like the mid 90's held there value like Bush holds his promises, but are the new ones that bad too?


----------



## theslik1 (Jan 6, 2004)

e36m34life said:


> I know the older Audis like the mid 90's held there value like Bush holds his promises, but are the new ones that bad too?


I'm probably wrong, but it seems to me that the "Audi premium" has no support on the used market so it simply evaporates. That and normal deprecation account for the woodshed beating owners take on resale.

I've never understood Audi's pricing vs. their competition.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd only seen pics of the A5 until I saw one in the parking lot at work the otherday. It sure is a beauty! Equally equipping it to my 335 coupe it comes out to right about the same $50k. Only problem is doing a European Delivery (the only way to buy a car IMHO) I can only save a firm 5% vs negotiable 10% that I got on my 335. I am going to _strongly _consider it though when my lease is up next year. My 335 is nice looking, but that A5 is a bit more sexy with those curves. :thumbup:


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

philippek said:


> It looked fast, comfortable and expensive. A real homerun for Audi.
> 
> That is all.


Agreed! I think it's one of the most beautiful cars on the road. It looks substantial. More so, in my opinion, than an Aston Martin or a Mercedes.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

On another note, I saw the new Audi R8 drive by me today. All I can say is WOW.


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

It's interior is quite admirable. Sometimes I wish I had a Lexus instead just so I can laugh like a child whenever I get inside and feel the quality.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> On another note, I saw the new Audi R8 drive by me today. All I can say is WOW.


Yea, that's a whole different ballgame. :yikes: Unfortunately, all I can do is dream about one of those beauties....


----------

